# Just noticed the Weight Loss Forum



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi everyone, I just noticed the weight loss forum here.....what a great idea!! I started doing Weight Watchers online in October and have lost 11.5 lbs on their Flex Plan. The program has been pretty easy to follow, mostly it's just being aware of what you're eating. WW also has an online community board, but you folks here on Homesteading Today are a lot friendlier and more down to earth so I'm glad someone decided to open this forum. Hope you don't mind if I check in here just to keep myself motivated. Is anybody else doing Weight Watchers? I've noticed a couple of South Beach and Adkins during my read-through of the posts but I didn't see Weight Watchers mentioned.


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Howdy! I am new here too. Just noticed the Weight loss Forum last week or so. I'm usually on the goat forum and didn't even know this forum was here. I lost 75 plus lbs. on the Atkins diet in 2004. I stuggle to keep it off as i have lost weight , a good deal, and gained it back in years past. This time I have kept it off for a good while though. I cheat with my own permission over Thanksgiving and Christmas and usually gain about 10 pounds. Then back to my new 'healthy lifestyle" Actually just learning to eat right and move around more. I believe in alot of abdominal work also. 

At first when i came to this forum, i felt a bit weird because i had already lost the weight that was so messing with my health. But no one has made me feel like a Johnny-come-lately or anything. I need constant help or i will slip back to fatness. Good luck with your dieting goals and i look forward to any pointers...Diane R.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I just found this site too, didnt know it was here. I quit smoking 13 months ago and now I need to learn how to stay away from sweets ands eat right. I have workout cds that I like once I get started but getting started is the problem. Always seems like theres something more important to do or somewhere I have to be...Yup, just excuses...I have 15 pounds I need to lose that I started to gain after menopause. I need to get focused and stay focused. I know for sure If I dont do something Ill just keep gaining....maybe this site will help. suz


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

my xsil lost all her extra weight this year - about 20 lbs- on weight watchers- how much does it cost?


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

online is $16.95 for three months. I figured I'd try it for 3 months to see how I liked it. So far it's been great, I have averaged 1.5 lbs a week even through Thanksgiving and Christmas. The Flex Plan is really easy to follow and I didn't have to give up any of the foods that I really like (even my weakness, ice cream) -I just have to watch portion size and record everything I eat so that I don't go over my points. But I have to say, their online community board is really not all that great-that's why I was glad to see this forum here. I think trying to loose lbs. without some sort of support system would be way too hard for me and unfortunately there aren't any WW meetings in my area that are at convienent times.


----------



## Naughty Pines (May 9, 2005)

I've lost about 29 pounds in 1 1/2 years. I eat lots of oatmeal, have grilled salmon and clam chowder every Friday night and TV dinners through the week. I will go through a 12 pack of danish rolls in a couple of days, 2 to 4 Mound bars in a couple of hours. I drink about 2 quarts of Crystal Light Iced tea a day. The only exercise I get is getting up from the computer and walking to the refrigerator. I was 257 after my abdominal aourtic artery repair in July of 2004, I smoke ( thinking of dumping that for New Years ).

I don't really know why I can loose weight the way I love the danishes and Mound bars but I am loosing slowly which I understand is the best way to keep it off. I understand that oatmeal will reduce cholesterol ( maybe I have lost 29 pounds of cholesterol in my arteries.)

Good luck to all of you that are spending money on Adkins, South Beach and all of the other money makers. I hope you all succede. :soap: :lonergr: 

I am the Naughty Pines but, I ain't all that naughty.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm new to this forum, too---------and would appreciate the commaradery that you folk can offer.
(Hi, Suz, haven't seen you around much lately)

My first goal is 25#.

And then another 25#!

That 50 taken off would be great.

And a third round of 25# off would be EXCELLANT --- but, I don't want to get ahead of myself here  .

So --- off we go on this tough road to better health.

Good luck to us newbies --- and, all the others we are joining.
See you all at check-in time next Thursday.


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

I too am very excited about this new forum. I have participated in Weight Watchers on and off since I was 13. I really enjoy it when I stick to the plan. I want to begin my weight loss plan as my New Year's resolution. I have many recipes from Weight Watchers if anyone needs some. I am looking forward to having people to share my ups and downs with. I want to try doing Weight Watchers on my own without having to add the extra expense into our budget. Maybe with support from everyone here I can do it. 

Good luck to everyone and happy healthy eating.

Heather


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi Tallpines and everyone. I took some time off here for awhile. I lost a dear sister during my absense. Gave up smoking, its been a year now. yahooo! Now for the weight loss. I am writing down everything I put in my mouth and excersizing 5 times week so I hope it works. Seems harder to lose after menopause. I sure could use some ideas about good lunches and dinners if anyone has them. WE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!suz


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Count me in...both with the 'just realized this was here' and the 'I could stand to shed a few' categories!

Sorry about the loss of your sister, Suz, but happy you kicked the smoking habit.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh---I am so dog gone weak when it comes to resisting food!
Still falling off the wagon!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh Goodie I am glad you all are here. I just went back on Atkins 6 days ago and I need all the help I can get.
Three years ago my husband and I went on Atkins. Both of us were becoming diabetic and I have terrible high blood pressure and a thyroid condition. I lost 53 pounds and hubby lost over 55 pounds in about 8 months. Then we both started adding carbs and now we have each gained about 18 pounds. Three months ago I switched doctors and he hates the Atkins diet. He made me see a dietician and I followed her diet for 2 months and gained another 10 pounds. I feel awful, bloated and headachy and the veggies and fruit bloat my stomach.
I am getting back into the swing of Atkins but still have the carb cravings. I know this diet works for me and my cholesterol and sugar will be back to normal in a couple of weeks. I just need the incouragement to stick it out. I want to lose 35 pounds. It should take me about 3 months and that is when my next doctors appointment is. 
At my worst I weighed 239 pounds my new goal is under 170 pounds. Gee that sounds like a lot of weight. I signed up for a year of CURVES for exersize. So I am on my way


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

So, is the drawback to Atkins, if you start eating carbs again, you add it all back? and, being a lifetime member of W.W, its the same. I've been on a dr. supervised liquid diet, W.W, Atkins, Ornish, South Beach, losing with all of them. and, i really dont eat all that much--just too much. 
Water is a big factor, I'm trying to drink more, and go at least 30 min on the treadmill.just afraid its going to be much harder late in life than it used to be.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

My weight gain started during premenopause and continued through it. I didnt really change any habits. Quitting smoking was not the reason. i think it will be harder now that Im older but not undoable. I bought some south beach diet dinners and some oriental low fat things. Ill eat wiser, excersize more and stay away from my downfall foods, like cookies,cake, chocolate. if I HAVE to have a sweet I bought some weight watchers desserts. Good luck to us all and my size 9 pants....


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My problem is the sweets and chocolate...........went shopping today and one of the stores had left over Christmas candy--------------GOOD chocolate covered peanuts for 88 cents a pound.

Unfortunately I caved in -------bought 4 pounds--------- my desire to diet is just not as strong as another built-in waekness I have. NEVER PASS UP A BARGAIN! (even if it kills you)...........and in this case ------- that weakness could very well KILL ME ------------- I gotta learn to control myself!


And here's the irony----------- I also, bought four 6-packs of Slimfast.

I'm so pathetic!


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Ive found that slimfast doesnt work for me. I still have cans in the cubboard from along time ago. It seems to just feed that choc. craving and I was always hungry a half an hour after I drank it. Im treating my weight loss the same as I did the quitting smoking. I have to be strong and want this very much. I have to replace the sweets with good food and energy. We have to love the who we are now but also love the healthier who we can be. One day at a time folks, one day at a time. suz


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

I am doing Weight Watchers Flex Plan and lost almost 17 lbs in a month! Unfortunately I then had a week of no change and then a 3 lb weight gain. It really upset me and then I looked at my books and thought about what as going on. It was related to the rich food we all eat over the Christmas holiday and more importantly to the disruption to the successful routine I had made for myself. Not only was I ruching around with holiday activities, but I was also off of work from the 23rd through today, so my whole schedule was different than it had been. So even at the beginning of this week I really was careful with what I ate and hope to find myself with a loss at the end of this week. 

I do feel good on this Flex Plan and I have had more success with it than any other version of WW that I tried in years past. I have also done Atkins and lost weight on it, but found it difficult and exspensive to maintain. I do still use some of what I learned from this and while my diet is not low carb it is much smarter carbed. I try to keep most of my carb expenditures in the veggie department and use bread almost like a garnish. Breakfast is when I have my biggest carb helping of teh day, usually a fat free muffin or cereal will part of that meal. I also make sure to include a protein at every meal, again not a tenent of WW's but allowable under Flex, I find it makes me feel more full faster and longer.

I feel very good on this program and after a rough Fall this is what I needed to heal myself. I have a long way to go to meet my final goal but I know every little bit lost is doing my body a favor. The energy I have gained is huge already I can't wait to get more weight off just to see how much more I can accomplish.

Good luck to all of you on this journey to good health.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Well----lets hope NEXT WEEK will be more successful for me.

Congratulations to those of you who made PROGRESS this week  .


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

The WW Flex plan has been great so far. I also like the recipe section of their website. Here's a crock pot recipe for Chicken Paprikash that I think I'm going to try this weekend:


> 1 sprays cooking spray, or enough to coat skillet
> 2 cup mushroom(s), coarsely chopped
> 1 small onion(s), chopped
> 1 small garlic clove(s), minced
> ...


only 4 points per 1 1/2 cup serving and it looks like it has enough flavor to make my husband and son happy too. I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

I just found this forum, too! I don't have too much to lose, 15 pounds to be able to comfortably fit back into my slacks and 25 to feel good about myself.

My problem is my sweet tooth and not exercising regularly. About 6 years ago, I stopped eating all sweets and walked for 30 minutes a day, every single day. (I had a very energetic dog, so walks were fun.) With those two changes, I dropped over 30 pounds in about 4 or 5 months.

It's all back now, plus some so I'm trying the same strategy. I don't have a dog now and I'm having a lot of trouble getting the incentive to go walk. Besides, it's cold and rainy/snowy and gets dark early this time of year. Ugh.

Good luck to all of you! 

/VM


----------



## JAS (Oct 15, 2003)

HI, I just notice this forum also.

I am not too bad, need to lose about 25 pounds to be happy, but staying home with the kids sure makes it harder. I get plenty of exercise doing chores, splitting wood, cleaning pens... Another thing that is making it harder is that I am on a prescription that is known for weight gain, ugh.

The main reason I have really started to watch what I eat is I am schooling for Medical Transciption, and I am now doing all kinds of reports. It is amazing the shape America is in today. Almost every report I have done includes hypertension, diabetes mellitus, a lot of hyperlipidemia (cholesterol), and the word obese is very common.

I completely stopped drinking pop and avoid sugar in general. The thing I am trying the hardest to do is increase the fiber in my diet. If nothing else, I feel better. My scale broke this summer trying to weigh a pumpkin  and I do not plan on getting another one for sometime.


----------



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been here how long? and I just noticed this! :stars:


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Tallpines, you wont succeed unless you rid your invironment of all bad choices. Just like with the smoking, I had to rid the house of all things that were related to my weight problem. Cookies, choc, cake, etc. I keep a big bowl of fruit handy and a container of celery and carrots to munch on. With the Dr. Phil program I am not a bit hungry between meals. I do have to be sure to excersize more often tho. I let other things interfer sometimes. I keep picturing the new me. My DGD is getting married in Sept. and I want to look great for that. suz


----------

